# New to Forum/Showing "The Herd"



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

First is Dandy.









This is Powder.









Burnie









Domino-The Queen









Sundae









Squirrel









Nimbus









Moo-Moo









Bear









Pytu









Silke









And finally...Smooth









Well, what do you think?


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Lovely cats! That pic of MooMoo... I have the exact same bedding. :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Are Silke & Smooth brothers? Is Burnie a feral? Great pics!


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

what beautiful cats!


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

oh too much kitty cuteness!!

And Silke and Smooth are such awesome names!!


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Yes, Silke(f) and Smooth(m) are brother/sister.

Bear(m) and Pytu(f) are also brother/sister.

Burnie was thrown into a fire when he was about 10wks old. I found him staggering down the middle of the road. He still smelled like smoke. That is why his ears are scalloped and his eyes are drawn down into the famous "Squintin' Clint" look.









I don't know at what age someone would consider a cat to be feral, but all but 3 have come from out and about. The other 3 are shelter cats.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

They are all gorgeous! You have a really handsome bunch there, though my favourite has to be Domino - she reminds me so much of my last foster cat, Isis. 

All those cats are so lucky to have found you, they all look so content and happy. Looking forward to hearing a lot more of you and them!

Ems


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*pictures*

they're totally adorable! Sundae and Nimbus have neat colored paws


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

They are all sooooo cute!!! That's alot of cats you got there! Do the all go inside and outside?


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Aw poor Burnie! He's so gorgeous - I think I have a crush hehe. What a lucky guy to have been found by you *smile*


----------



## sassykitty (Oct 16, 2004)

Wow, that's alot of cats. They are all beautiful!


----------



## mean_jeannie (Oct 11, 2003)

What a beautiful bunch of cats! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I am going to steal Dandy, just so you know. And poor poor Burnie -- he gets extra snuggles from me.


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Thank you all for your comments and compliments!!

Burnie has to have the strongest consitution of any of our cats, and he is also very loving. He is the only one that likes to have his belly rubbed.

As far as the foot color goes... My wife and I are going to start a new breed line called the "Alabama Redfoot". The breed may be of any coat color, markings, or hair length. The only requirement is to spend a rainy day playing in the Alabama Red Clay!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2004)

WOW...that's alot of kitties. I can finally tell my husband that somebody has more cats than I do. They are all beautiful.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Hey I just found your pictures of your furkids! I had seen you post on another thread.. what a beautiful bunch. Extra snuggles to Burnie. Im so glad you found him and gave him love and a home and healing. Cant wait to hear all your storys on your kitties


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That is a big family of cats! All georgeous and especially Burnie. Now I see why you spelled it that way. Oh and about those foot colors, I was thinking it looked like they were playing outside b/c I saw your red dirt out there. Cute regardless


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

kitkat said:


> All georgeous and especially Burnie. Now I see why you spelled it that way. [/img]


Wow -- I totally missed that. And to think, I used to be good at english. All that crap flies out of my head if I don't use it regularly. I feel like Homer Simpson sometimes.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Very pretty cats!


----------



## EllyBelly (Jan 24, 2004)

Oh my gosh I want 12 cats....You get to have 4 kittens at one time, No fair I just want one kitten


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

The Herd has grown by one!!! This is Eclair. She currently lives with my wife while she is in graduate school (wife is in school, cat stays home  )










My wife says Clair is VERY spoiled. Says she came from the shelter that way 8O


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Here's another shot without the eyes fixed.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a pretty cat & a pretty bed! :lol: :wink:


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

What a wonderful bunch of cats! You've been so creative with their names...it looks like each of their names suits them perfectly.  

BTW, I think cats (esp the snooty ones) prefer to be called a "pride." A "herd" would offend them by evoking mental pictures of cattle. :lol: We all know how particular cats can be. Ha Ha! 

It's so good that these furbabies have found you and a family of their own. They will know happiness and love in your care. I seriously can't get over how perfect their names are for them. Looking at Eclair makes my tummy rumble.


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

I must remind you that we live in A-L-A-B-A-M-A. Neither of us (me/wife) are from here, however we have been here long enough for the local culture to soak in.

If someone around here has a lot of dogs, he'll say "_I got me a pack uh dawgs."_ If I were to say, _"I got me a pride uh cats_", the response would probably be something like, _"Wutchoo so proud of 'em fer?"_ However, if I say, _"I got me a herd uh cats"_, the response is _"How many 'dat be?"_

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

I love the South.


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

spike481 said:


> I must remind you that we live in A-L-A-B-A-M-A. Neither of us (me/wife) are from here, however we have been here long enough for the local culture to soak in.
> 
> If someone around here has a lot of dogs, he'll say "_I got me a pack uh dawgs."_ If I were to say, _"I got me a pride uh cats_", the response would probably be something like, _"Wutchoo so proud of 'em fer?"_ However, if I say, _"I got me a herd uh cats"_, the response is _"How many 'dat be?"_
> 
> ...


I know just what you mean! While living in GA, I completed my Bachelor's degree in the Blue Ridge Mts of North GA (NGCSU, Dahlonega) and am working on my Master's degree in what the locals call "the low country." So, I've been around it enough to get it, but I still can't get over it when I hear that DEEP southern talk. Sometimes I have to have people repeat themselves.  I lived in Atlanta during most of my time in GA (commuted to NGCSU), but you'd be surprised at how many Northerners (esp New Yorkers!) live in ATL! So, I really haven't been exposed to the _true_ South enough to let the, as you say, "local culture sink in."  

I actuall caught myself the other day calling my boys a "pack" because they travel around in a little duo when they walk around the house. But then I though (ALWAYS THE ENGLISH MAJOR), no: a pack has more than two and they aren't dogs or wolves. But can 2 cats constitute a pride? :?: Hmm... 

Anyhoo. I think your cats are all so cute. I'm sure you have a lot of fun with them!


----------

